# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Friend of the devil

## djc227

Does anyone have tab to Friend of the Devil? Specifically the intro and solo? I heard this song played at Winfield and absolutely loved it, but I can't find anything dealing with mandolin tab.

----------


## jefflester

http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin/...T;f=17;t=50606

----------


## djc227

yeah, I read that before but I'm not very good at playing by ear yet. I can play simple tunes by ear, but not something like this. I was hoping that someone had either tab or standard musical notation for it.

----------


## jefflester

This is a pretty simple tune.

The intro is G and C chords with a walk down.
So start 0523 and walk the D string down 0423, 0223, 0023. Then move it over to the C chord 5230, 4230, 2230, 0230. That's it for the intro and verses (just G and C). 

(chords don't quite line up with actual position with this font)
VERSE:
G
I lit out from Reno,
 # # # #C
I was trailed by twenty hounds
G
Didn't get to sleep that night
 # # # # #C
'Till the morning came around.

CHORUS:
D
Set out runnin' but I take my time
 #Am
A friend of the devil is a friend of mine
 # D
If I get home before daylight,
 #Am # # # # # # # # # ## # # # ## D
I just might get some sleep tonight.


BRIDGE:
D
Got two reasons why I cry
D
Away each lonely night,
 # #C
The first one's named Sweet Anne Marie,
 # #C # # # # # # # # # # # # #C #C#
And she's my hearts delight.
 # #D
The second one is prison, baby,
 # #D
The sheriff's on my trail,
 # #Am
And if he catches up with me,
 # # C # # # # # # # #D
I'll spend my life in jail.


When you talk about a solo, what version are you referring to? Make up your own, just noodle in the key of G.

----------

chidave, 

Heli, 

Mando Mort

----------


## GVD

It sounds better to me to throw a C between the Am and D on the last line of the chorus.

CHORUS:
D
Set out runnin' but I take my time
 Am
A friend of the devil is a friend of mine
 #D
If I get home before daylight,
 Am # # # # # # # # # # # ## # # #*C* # ## D
I just might get some sleep tonight.

GVD

----------

E.R. Villalobos

----------


## djc227

Thanks man, I'm not sure what all that means, but i'll give it a go!

Dylan

----------


## bendhoward

Not sure if anyone cares about this 9 years later, but I just transcribed the mandolin intro and solo from the Garcia/Grisman version of the song.

Friend of the Devil: Grisman Mandolin Intro and Solo

----------

abousall, 

adbomaha, 

bigskygirl, 

Bill Bradshaw, 

Bob Visentin, 

Cindy, 

darrylicshon, 

Dave Martin, 

GeoMandoAlex, 

lenf12, 

Mando Mort, 

Matthew_Singer, 

mistermiks, 

mtndan, 

Peter Skerratt, 

Randolph, 

smokinop

----------


## ajh

Thanks....that particular lead in to that particular version of that particular song literally stopped me in my tracks the first time I heard it.  And caused me to pick up a mandolin.  It still gives me a huge thrill every time I hear it.

----------


## AlanN

> Not sure if anyone cares about this 9 years later, but I just transcribed the mandolin intro and solo from the Garcia/Grisman version of the song.
> 
> Friend of the Devil: Grisman Mandolin Intro and Solo


Nice job. Them 2 guys had a certain thing between them.

----------


## bigskygirl

Wow, thanks bendhoward, I've been working on this tune lately.

----------


## biologyprof

Yes, very nice job indeed. Thanks for posting your work.

----------


## Bob Visentin

> Not sure if anyone cares about this 9 years later, but I just transcribed the mandolin intro and solo from the Garcia/Grisman version of the song.
> 
> Friend of the Devil: Grisman Mandolin Intro and Solo


Good work.

FYI  This version is on the Garcia/Grisman recording on Acoustic Disc - ACD 2 
While bluegrasser play this song fast Jerry goes the other way.  Sweet.

----------


## Spruce

This thread jogged a memory...
I saw the Dead in '70 or so, and Jerry sang a verse that has since disappeared?

I'm sure it's out there, because if the Faithful Fed so much as sneezed on stage, it was captured on tape...    :Wink:

----------


## Bob Visentin

> This thread jogged a memory...
> I saw the Dead in '70 or so, and Jerry sang a verse that has since disappeared?
> 
> I'm sure it's out there, because if the Faithful Fed so much as sneezed on stage, it was captured on tape...



You can borrow from the devil, you can borrow from a friend
But the devil will give you twenty, when your friend got only ten


Robert Hunter (lyricist for Garcia) always sings this verse.

----------


## Spruce

> You can borrow from the devil, you can borrow from a friend
> But the devil will give you twenty, when your friend got only ten


Uhhh, maybe something different??
47 year old memory, so not quite sharp as a tack...
I _do_ know I (surprisingly) heard it again on a '72 recording...will do a tad of research...

----------


## ckmando

> Not sure if anyone cares about this 9 years later, but I just transcribed the mandolin intro and solo from the Garcia/Grisman version of the song.
> 
> Friend of the Devil: Grisman Mandolin Intro and Solo


I care :Smile:  and was just about to listen to this version tonight. PERFECT Timing

----------


## ckmando

maybe ill turn it into a tab

----------


## mandolin breeze

ckmando . . . a tab version would be more than appreciated. Standard notation is above my pay grade, and I suspect a few others too. Thanks in advance.

----------


## OneChordTrick

> ckmando . . . a tab version would be more than appreciated. Standard notation is above my pay grade, and I suspect a few others too. Thanks in advance.



Me too!  :Smile:

----------


## Wynning13

Also want to say, tabs would be deeply appreciated.

----------


## darrylicshon

> Not sure if anyone cares about this 9 years later, but I just transcribed the mandolin intro and solo from the Garcia/Grisman version of the song.
> 
> Friend of the Devil: Grisman Mandolin Intro and Solo


I play the song with my other half alot , I usually just play the chords alittle then solo, which she hates most of the time , I'll have to go thru your notation and surprise her, I have time off coming up and she does also so thanks for posting the notation

----------


## ckmando

I care  :Smile: 
Do you have the tef file?

----------


## Mando Mort

I have been playing this song for years on guitar and have played it slow like on the Dead Set LP as opposed to the faster bluegrass versions I have heard.  A great tune indeed and this thread has been helpful in beginning to play it on mandolin.

----------


## Paul Merlo

> Uhhh, maybe something different??
> 47 year old memory, so not quite sharp as a tack...
> I _do_ know I (surprisingly) heard it again on a '72 recording...will do a tad of research...


You guys ever check out the Dead shows on archive.org to figure out which show it was? 
https://archive.org/details/GratefulDead

happy hunting!

----------


## mando bandage

Trying to track down a transcription of FOTD this morning and found this, but the link has gone cold.  Anyone plan better than I did and still have this available?  TIA.

¡Feliz Día de Los Muertos!

----------

